# Met tommy from power rangers/walking dead cast members!!!



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

Comic Con


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

You met Norman Reedus! Argh you're so lucky.


----------



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

charmander said:


> you met norman reedus! Argh you're so lucky.


i know! He's awesome!!!!


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

I LOVE Norman Reedus! <3<3<3


----------



## cc1991 (Apr 23, 2013)

That's so cool . I like your shirt in the picture with the Walking Dead Cast, too.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

awesome


----------



## pinoyAko (May 5, 2013)

I'm a super fan of the walking dead. I envy you man


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Woof cool beans! I feel a bit envious


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The green Power Ranger, Jason David Frank, has an interesting story.


----------



## Myr (Jan 6, 2013)

Philadelphia? Trying to remember which cities have comic con in early June...and I think I remember seeing Norman Reedus on the docket for that one.
I wanted to go -- they had at least half the cast of Firefly this year, including Torres, who doesn't normally do cons -- but couldn't afford the tickets. Ah well. Not a big Walking Dead fan, but I did get to see Michael Rooker at Emerald City Comic Con back in March.

ANYWAY

yay! Jealous~.


----------

